# Misophone & The Clockwork Quartet



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

I wanted to share two musical groups that I am absolutely in love with. I don't know how many of you
 will be interested but I just felt the need to link these anyhow, because I find the songs so incredibly catchy and unique 8D

Hope somebody takes the time to listen!

*Misophone*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffuzQJjdbCI&
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehX-38K9wD4&
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l-O5XESktQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHdHiKq3eFA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYkeGO6jLTc

*The Clockwork Quartet*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4YuqjsVhfo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBFtWyvRMOk


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 10, 2010)

interesting


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 11, 2010)

Koco said:


> I wanted to share two musical groups that I am absolutely in love with. I don't know how many of you
> will be interested but I just felt the need to link these anyhow, because I find the songs so incredibly catchy and unique 8D
> 
> Hope somebody takes the time to listen!



Wowee! Thanks for linking me to those bands! 
I'm especially loving the Clockwork Quartet, you've got an awesome taste in music!
This coming from a guy to who music is, simply put almost everything (I do leave a lot of space for phisics and enjoying simpler things, and the visual arts too, love everything from sketches to paintings)


----------



## Koco (Mar 13, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Wowee! Thanks for linking me to those bands!
> I'm especially loving the Clockwork Quartet, you've got an awesome taste in music!
> This coming from a guy to who music is, simply put almost everything (I do leave a lot of space for phisics and enjoying simpler things, and the visual arts too, love everything from sketches to paintings)



I'm so glad! And yes, I'm a huge musical-minded person as well.
I really should have played some sort of instrument, but I suppose I just never got around to it.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 13, 2010)

Koco said:


> I'm so glad! And yes, I'm a huge musical-minded person as well.
> I really should have played some sort of instrument, but I suppose I just never got around to it.


Well, it's not really a loss, anyway, it seems that your skills with the pencil compensate very well! 
I've always wanted to start drawing, but whenever I hold a pen I just start writing staves on everything! Though I study a lot of art (by that I mean read about it's history, the eras and the people who defined them or foreshadowed the new and what not!)


----------

